# New Zapco DPS - Help Zapco Improve it



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

The purpose of this thread is to find out what everyone would like to see in the new Zapco DSP processor. 

A few examples of what we would like to know is if you prefer traditional RCA inputs or if you like the symbilink that it currently uses?

Larger foot print with more features vs smaller foot print and key critical features? 

Desired price point?

Must haves?

any additional suggestions...

Zapco will be listening to all the feedback and suggestions in order to best develop an excellent product that will fit the needs of as many people as possible.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: New Zapco Dsp*

If this is factual, it should be moved to the; DIYMA SQ forum - Technical & Advanced section.





.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: New Zapco Dsp*



Tnutt19 said:


> Must haves?


The control software. As a free download, to see if I'd want to buy the box in the first place.

Not just on an "if you beg us for it, maybe" basis.


----------



## Shazzz (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: New Zapco Dsp*

A minimum of 8 channels preferably 12.
A more intuitive GUI something similar to the Bit1.
Keep the Symbilink.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: New Zapco Dsp*



Shazzz said:


> *A minimum of 8 channels preferably 12.*
> A more intuitive GUI something similar to the Bit1.
> Keep the Symbilink.





At least "10" channels of output to be above the Bitone. GUI needs to be modernized for sure. Don't make it a mini space heater like the DSP6.






.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: New Zapco Dsp*

thanks evo I moved the thread and yes this thread is for real. All the feed back is great so far. I am hoping for a great discussion and input.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

At least 10 channels (not 6 or 8), balanced (symbilink) and unbalanced inputs/outputs. Good working software as they did in the DSP 6.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks for moving the thread


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

An intuitive GUI, but NOT like the BitOne, pretty please. The Audison software is very annoying. It is annoying partly because it is geared toward people who don't know what they're doing, which makes it harder to understand and control directly if you do know what you're doing. Please don't make your software like that.

Please do include:

- Auxiliary input (or two) with a simple switching mechanism, like a trigger wire that can be actuated with a momentary switch
- Phone input with mute and automatic priority
- At least one pair of Symbilink inputs so that you can run balanced through the car if you have the DSP mounted in the trunk

Also trick, but maybe not necessary, would be an external power supply like Zapco used to do back in the day.

Not necessary:
- Auto tune


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

1. In the previous thread it was mentioned to have RCA and symbilink inputs. Keep in mind if both are used the size of the unit will be increased. What are you thoughts.. one or the other or both???

2. SO 10 channels or more would be preferred? 

3. Better GUI? Did you like the computer software that came with the DSP 6?

4. Aux inputs with switching mechanism, phone input with mute and automatic priority?

5. Is there a price point you would all like to see it under? 
Anything can be done but as you all know Zapco likes to have the best of the best when it comes to quality and SQ so with more features comes a price tag. 
Maybe offer a higher end unit with everything on it and a standard unit that does not have extras on it? thoughts?


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, much easier access to software. Improve software compatability for new operating systems. Aux input a must. Non-proprietary cables to connect PC to unit. 10 input channels. Allow the DSP to turn on and off remote devices. Price under 700 retail.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

As far as the bigger base, the DSP6 allowed both and it was a smallish unit. For those of running balanced, I would prefer to keep this option. 

Also after you guys finishing building this beast, send it over to Matt Roberts to improve it


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

The external RCA converters as long as included are not a problem. Just would not like to pay 40 bucks each retail if I needed one. I like the DSP6 interface. I sold my DSP-6 just because getting it to interface with newer computers was near impossible.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Tnutt19 said:


> 1. In the previous thread it was mentioned to have RCA and symbilink inputs. Keep in mind if both are used the size of the unit will be increased. What are you thoughts.. one or the other or both???
> 
> 2. SO 10 channels or more would be preferred?
> 
> ...


Having two product lines and lower production for each probably wouldn't help the price point, so I think let's focus on the perfect one for now.

Personally, 8 channels is plenty for me, but for those wanting 10, it would certainly be the only option. Also, why not make it 7 channels or 9 channels? The last two just get bridged anyway.

I've only seen screen shots of the DSP6 software, but it looked good from what I could tell. Feels more like adjusting DSP parameters and less like playing a video game. The basic adjustments should be laid bare and not hidden behind a heavy UI. Also, PEQs are critical. The fact that my BitOne doesn't have PEQs is the main reason I would buy a better DSP if it comes out. 

I think one pair of inputs would work for most applications, since the processor has all the crossovers you need. The saved chassis space can be used for auxiliary inputs and other cables. I understand that people have active head units with 6 or 8 outputs, but isn't that redundant?

- Set input gain using a test tone that can be generated with common software. A major flaw of the BitOne is that it uses a proprietary test CD to set the input gain, and requires you to do it over again when you change the basic settings. 

- A small external control module that will toggle the input devices and store a few settings in memory. 

- Also, USB thumb drive reading! Or even better yet, the ability to read MP3s from an external hard drive. The external control module could be used to navigate the drive. This would be extremely useful for people who want to use their stock head unit, but want digital expandability with a high quality DAC.

I think $700 is a fair and competitive price.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Tnutt19 said:


> 1. In the previous thread it was mentioned to have RCA and symbilink inputs. Keep in mind if both are used the size of the unit will be increased. What are you thoughts.. one or the other or both???


RCA. We don't have the noise issues we did when Symbilink was created. Unless Zapco decided to lower the ass-raping prices on the cables and produce a LOT more lengths they're more of a pain in the ass than they're worth. 



> 2. SO 10 channels or more would be preferred?


Let's see, 3-way active front, 2-way active center, rears, surrounds, and a sub, so yes. 10 at a minimum. 



> 3. Better GUI? Did you like the computer software that came with the DSP 6?


I liked it but it needs more explanation in the manual or pop-up boxes when you hover over items so people will stop asking if you have to use the Zapco pre-selected crossover points. 



> 4. Aux inputs with switching mechanism, phone input with mute and automatic priority?


Compatibility with OEM HUs with no BT issues would be amazing. If you can do that then other things listed are not needed. 



> 5. Is there a price point you would all like to see it under?
> Anything can be done but as you all know Zapco likes to have the best of the best when it comes to quality and SQ so with more features comes a price tag.
> Maybe offer a higher end unit with everything on it and a standard unit that does not have extras on it? thoughts?


In a perfect world, $600 but realistically, if it does all of this for $900 I'd pick one up.


----------



## mda185 (Dec 14, 2006)

Agree with 8-10 channels. I currently use DSP6 and DC1000.4 to get 10 channels. Would like the freedom to use smaller amps. Aux input definitely a must. Prefer it to have an optical input option for both Aux and main input. I think Symbilink is fine as long as there is a reasonably priced adapter to convert it to single ended RCA for those who need it. I find the old GUI to be very intuitive so no suggestions there other than to update it for newer operating systems and make it available without a big hassle. 

Some of us buy Zapco equipment from the used market and we are still loyal customers. Why treat us as if we are second rate? The present policy of only providing support to original purchaser that bought your products from an authorized dealer is overly restrictive. I checked when I bought my Zapco equipment used to make sure it was purchased originally from an authorized dealer. Apparently, that does not matter.

Suggestion to offer a high end version with all bells and whistles and lower end version with reduced feature set is a good one. Just keep the price of the lower end unit well under $400 and you will reach two different market segments. IOW, offer an alternative to the Audio Control and RF products in their price bracket.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Ludemandan said:


> Not necessary:
> - Auto tune


1.) I would prefer the Auto Tune (as long as I could override the Auto Tune without reprogramming it.)

2.) With cheap watts now days, on my next car I think I am going 3 way active in the front, 2 way active for rear fill and sub channels. So 10 channels or 12 channels would be preferred.

3.) As I have gotten older and busier, I prefer easy to install with set and forget controls.

4.) For price point, I would rather pay (up to 50%) more for American quality that lasts than some cheap imported junk.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I like where this going. Min of 10 channels is a must. I would say a much improved power supply. Improved software that works would be nice.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

How about even having a module with 6 inputs, then an expansion port that you could plug an adapter module in to get a total of 10 or 12 inputs. Then you could have lesser cost to those who don't need that many inputs (or for future expansion). I also think some of these new processors should have a blend of auto tuning and manual tuning. Like the ability to just have it auto set the phase and time alignment, then do the EQ yourself, etc. And if it does any kind of eq auto-tune, being able to somehow specify the shape of the curve you want to get in the end.

Also separately making a digital and non digital would be good for those of us who are not running digital inputs so we don't pay for something we cannot use. The smaller the better.

One thing that would be really cool I think is if some processor had the ability to output a video signal that would show some kind of a GUI on your video monitor/head unit. Then maybe just have a simple handheld remote or something that would wirelessly (or even wired) control the sound functions of the unit. The screen would just display what the remote functions and actions.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

All right, expecting Zapco guys really listen our priers 

I currently run DSP6 + 360.4 DC, so 10 channels

1/ 10 channel will be perfect in one box

2/ keep Symbilink for a smaller box, toslink but put some coaxial digital input too

3/ the software is good, just put some better skins or a way to custom them

4/ Please put some decent manual and/or a demo free download version with 30 days trial for example, maybe more people will be interested in the product. Today you have to buy it to experiment and see if you like or not... not a cheap way to investigate

5/ Variable phase adjustment but not only in all frequency like now for sub purpose, but a way to adjust in 3 or 4 specific frequency like Audison VRX amplifier phase module shifter PC36

6/ Price, need to stay like a competitive product, so less than 900 box including DRC

7/ Other platform software like OS for Apple lap or Ipad, and why not, Android for HTC phone and tablet


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

i've seen no mention of high output voltage. this would eliminate a subsequent line driver. how about 7-13v outputs?

also, why stop at 12 outputs? why not 16? talk about "future-proof"!


----------



## uiquint (Feb 28, 2011)

Mac and Android compatibility, bass knob output.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: New Zapco Dsp*



DS-21 said:


> The control software. As a free download, to see if I'd want to buy the box in the first place.
> 
> Not just on an "if you beg us for it, maybe" basis.


What he said.^^


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

Compatibility with current operating systems.

L/R settings disabled when individual L and R settings have been set.

Channel mutes instead of just turning the gain down all the way.

6-8 output channels only with buffered outputs from the input signal to add a second unit. This would allow the 10-12 channel crowd a more expensive option by purchasing two while allowing Zapco to keep the price down for everyone else.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

> 6-8 output channels only with buffered outputs from the input signal to add a second unit. This would allow the 10-12 channel crowd a more expensive option by purchasing two while allowing Zapco to keep the price down for everyone else.


A modular system for expansion capability? Brilliant.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Advanced center channel support (e.g. Logic7) with ability to customize the effect, digital inputs, Wireless audio streaming (e.g. DLNA), automatic road noise compensation (with ability to customize), Android and iPhone apps to connect to the processor for full control.

Many of these are becoming industry standard features for high end processors...


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

This is great feedback, keep it coming!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

16 volt balanced outputs.

i keed i keed


----------



## nuttcase21 (Oct 1, 2009)

My current systems consists of the following:

3 way active front stage
2 way active center
2 way active rear stage
Mono sub

In order to make all the magic work I needed to buy 2 bitone's. The cost of buying 2 was a kick in the pants, but when I found that I couldnt link the two together and control them from a single interface, well that was the worst. Taking from what I learned, here's what I would like to see:

an upgradeable modular input/output system to be able to add customizable channels like mentioned above with ability to daisy chain modules up to 48 output channels (that's a bit much I know but you get the idea)

Rca's (either through symbilink adapters or board mounted)

Bluetooth

iPhone/android control of EVERYTHING via wifi/Bluetooth

input/output triggers to control remote options like DVD, cooling, etc

Remote power sensing for factory HU's

Complete control of each channel unlike the bitone (won't let you make channel 2 a sub when channels 1, 3 & 4 are front doors).

The same crossover options as the bitone MINIMUM. More would be great. 

Bring back the tuning mic too. Setting my bitones up using a tape measure is a PITA. 

Touch screen remote module that doesn't look or feel like crap. Should have a password function of some sorts so people can't mess your hard earned tuning up. 

This is a start. I'll be thinking about more...


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Honestly if you really thing about it the dsp6 is a great processor. I would keep the inputs and output as is, except add more So I would think 10 would do the trick.. Keep the symobilink as is because if you use this DSP with the zapco amps it veeerrrrry good.. MY BIGGEST problem with the dsp6 because I would have ran it along time ago was the CONTROLLER it was HUGE and very impractical. The bitone's controller was veryyy practical and small.. 

I would just change those two things and leave it alone.


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

The new DSP should be 2 DSP-6 units in one chassis.

I would like a mic input with an RTA built into the unit and the RTA screen integrated into the GUI.

Maybe a graphic eq option (lots of people dont really like parametric) this could also open up the customer base.

48 or 60 DB slope on the X-over

Volume knob control.

full din controller

To make it competitive in the market price would have to be between $900-$100

I like the DSP-6 software!


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok, I have never used anything Zapco but I have used a fair amount of their hi end competition. I currently use a Bit One.1 so I will state what I like, dislike and absolutely hate about it.

I like the small DRC, the smallish chasis (can fit almost anywhere), the excellent sq when setup properly, the easy to use software and the dynamic eq. 

I dislike that it isn't mac compatible (so I hear anyway), only has 8 outputs (running out quick here...), can't tune left and right and then tune both together.

I hate that it doesn't have auto eq, no dolby processor incl. (or some form of 5.1 processor).

Some things I'd like to see in a new processor would be corrections for the above dislikes and hates. I would also love to have a way to use steering wheel controls to control the master volume of the processor so as to not have any need to use the HU volume at all. Blue tooth to not have any issues at all. I would say at least 10 outputs and prefer 12 or maybe even 16! Built in RTA as was stated earlier would be cool (ala RF 360.3 whenever it gets released), auto tune with ability to adjust everything afterward. 

As for price, I would say cheaper is better. We are all hard up for cash I think but to be competetive I would say keep 'er under $1k but closer to $700 would really sell like hotcakes if it had most of these features. Oh, and make it readily available in CANADA and not at close to double the cost as usual from alot of companies. I know. I ask alot


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

First, pick your market. JBL is targeted at stock HUs that present serious integration issues. Many lower power amps built in works great for sticking with stock speaker locations. This is for the mid-range enthusiast, especially with the auto-tune. Bit One is much more tweaky, for the more serious digit head who is always fussing. Decide if it will require a separate RTA to integrate or have some auto tune function or built-in basic RTA.

If it were me I'd focus on the mid market, mid-range DIYers who will set and forget (for 6 months at least  ) and the mid to upper pro installers. Several DSP surround options with center channel. Auto tune (Audyssey preferred) and then tweak. 7-9 channels. Keep Symbilink. Spend some $ on case aesthetics. Develop Class D amp line that fits in same case & stack for minimal footprint installation. 

Swing for the fences: Direct iPod interface that is totally clean (Bluetooth control through stock HU/Nav- as a phone does).


----------



## SSQ (May 26, 2005)

Here is my wish list:

1. I agree with many of the comments about additional channels (10-14)
2. I prefer RCA ins/outs for compatibility with head units / amps
3. 6 inputs that are uniquely routable (think of a 5.1 source unit)
4. 24 bit / 96khz A/D and D/A (I could ask for 192khz, but even I recognize the insignificant market for that)
5. I agree that it should all be able to be controlled from an android / iphone app
6. needs some form of solution to remove bluetooth echo
7. healthy output voltage (4v+)
8. I generally liked the UI for tuning when I was using the 650.6, so only minor tweaks are needed in my opinion
9. I also liked the Eq/xover options and would only think about adding frequency specific phase adjustment

I would pay up to 1200 for a product with those features.

-Kris


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay, I may be showing my ignorance here, as the Zapco is one of the few 12v DSPs I haven't played with.
But I thought, and from memory the manual tends to indicate, that their DSP (with or without amplification built in) was networkable up to something like 16 units. Which would be a silly number of actual channels. 

Which is a rarity amongst car DSPs. Keeps the price down so that guys with simpler systems can afford it, or get in early so to speak, and still add processing (again, with or without built in power) as system growth dictates. I wish other companies would do this.


----------



## MrMoto (Aug 20, 2009)

My vote: Iphone/Andriod app


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

SSQ said:


> Here is my wish list:
> 
> 1. I agree with many of the comments about additional channels (10-14)
> 2. I prefer RCA ins/outs for compatibility with head units / amps
> ...



Would you be ok with symbilink to RCA converters being included or would you rather it be just RCA's? 

Their are definite advantages to using symbilink, I understand that only a select few amps out there support it but for the ones that do it is an advantage. As for me having used symbilink to my C2K amps would have a hard time going back to anything else.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just a couple of the details mentioned so far, anyone care to comment on these and if they agree or disagree, please keep the new ideas coming too. And dont forget to put down what price you would realistically pay for it. you can consider ideal and a top cost if it had "everything you ever dreamed of" cost.


I would agree that it would be nice to have a smaller and simpler controller for small changes. 

It seems like most of if not all of you actually like the current software but would like to see some minor changes to it. I myself think it is the best software out as far as simplicity to tune everything. Adding a RTA and mic to help get a starting point would be a bonus to this agreed. This could even be sold separate to keep the cost down of the raw unit. 

A volume mod and ability to hook into oem radio would also be nice agreed, with 1 or 2 inputs. 

Agreed that 10 to 12 outputs would be ideal, really only 7 inputs needed though. For a 3 way front, plus 2 way rear all active plus a sub that would be 11 channels out and 5 channels in. So a center could still be used and I would imagine that will cover the great majority.

24 bit / 96khz A/D and D/A converters.

ability to control via android, can iphone support this (joking) 

cost: ideal is around the 700 dollar range and up to the 1000 dollar range and slightly up if it has all the right stuff on it. If this unit offers more than the other available processors and even more everything we all want and is under the 1000 dollar mark there would be a great demand for the product.

Ability to use as blue tooth for phone with phone mute exc..


----------



## Davenow (Jul 4, 2010)

Minimum 8 channels. The current unit isn't cutting it for almost anyone who is as serious as the people who use Zapco products. You cant do a 3 way main stage AND subs with the current setup. 

----- 10 or 12 would be better. Being realistic, I would be more than happy with 10, and could live with 8.

I personally like the current software. However, including it in the box instead of making people scour the internet, call and beg or find someone that already has it, would be best. 

Make it run cooler, and less prone to overheating. 

Making them able to be piggybacked giving people 2 or 3 times the channels would be amazing.

And a GOOD trade up program for current DSP-6 users.



And keep it able to work with the current DRC control unit. Don't make us buy that over as well.



Make it soon, and let us pre-order them in the next couple weeks since I have the money right now lol.


Honestly, I would just kill for 2 more channels so I could run 3 way active front and active subs.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been running the 701 for years and the DSP-6 has similar functionality to it.

I would love to see these things upgraded...

10-12 channels.

Software that is controllable from PC-MAC-ANDROID

2 optional External Knobs for system Volume and Bass volume (use simple phone cords like the Phoenix Gold and Audio Control so when they break it is not some expensive replacement)

Have the software loaded with all applicable test tones and be able to play the test tones, pink noise, phase relativity, oscillator, sine, L/R etc etc. 

Must have aux inputs and the thing missing from these in the past with other systems is Trigger wires to auto switch to those inputs when the device is turned on or the input is used. What would be even slicker is that the input would be self aware, if there is dynamic signal, it would turn on / switch over

Have the computer interface use USB cables, nothing proprietary.

Include an auto flat RTA feature with microphone for quick tuning back to flat RTA settings or one that would get you close for quick shop tunes.

POWERFUL RCA out puts. something adjustable too, If you are working with amps that only handle 4v input then there is a setting for that. If you have some that handle up to 8 or 12, then there is a setting for that too. And it should be channel specific. Some people use different amps in their set ups so some can accept high inputs and others can't

There needs to be a master reset function in the software, put it all back to open box settings.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

I dont have any experience with the Dsp 6, I have only used a Audio Control Dql-8 and an MS-8 because of oem intergration. 

But here are some suggestions:

1. Minimally 8 channels, but I could see how someone would want 3 -way front, 2-way center, rear and sub. 
2. For OEM intergration, perhaps an external high-level input that can be purchased seperatly for those that need that function - but people that dont need it will not have to pay for it. 
3. Comparing to the MS-8, I think it would be better to not include internal amps like the MS-8 does. It could minimize the size of the unit, and quite honestly, I think using the internal amps of the MS-8 while using external amps for other speakers creates a lot of level - matching issues. 
4. Auto - tune: If you are going to include an auto tune feature, here are some suggestions.
A. Perhaps it does not have to be an all or nothing feature like the MS-8, so what if we could do the auto tune for the time-alignment, but not for the eq? 
B. When I bought the ms-8, I thought the auto tune the MS-8 created would be visually represented in the graphic eq (user could see the applied eq), obviously its not for proprietary reasons. If the unit has an auto-tune feature, perhaps a PC interface could illustrate the eq/ x-over slopes applied to each speaker and then allow the auto-tune eq for each speaker to be manipulated by the user. 
5. Allow the new DSP to be controlled via PC/MAC OR an in-car controller. 
6. I think you have to have RCA inputs and outputs, or you are going to alienate potential buyers - a summed input is nice so you dont have to run extra RCA's, but that may be a given.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

This is what I would like to see Zapco improve upon the DSP-6 with (it is an awesome processor as is)

1. Make it run cooler. You shouldn't need a window AC blowing directly on a processor. Remember some people live in "warm" climates---or they travel to South Mississippi which is 10 degrees warmer than Hell is reported to be. 

2. Make a real controller for it that you can hold in your lap and make adjustments (like the Alpine 701). Tuning with a laptop is horrible. The laptop itself creates reflections. You have to keep opening and closing it while listening. Also you can't make adjustments with your eyes closed (and listening not looking). The driverack system is the best I've ever seen--even if it is huge. 

3. Make the time alignment adjustments much much smaller. there should be a few zeros in there after the decimal. . .

4. Continuously adjustable phase at a user selected frequency. Several of these per channel.

5. Make units linkable. So that if someone has eleventy billion speakers, he can buy multiple units and string them together to get the control he wants. 

6. Make it at least available in a heatsink that looks like a Zapco amp. Easier to make look good in an amp rack. Or make it a size that someone can stash it inside an empty Zapco heatsink 

7. Slopes should go way above 24db. Rarely used, but when you want it, you want it. 

8. 31 band parametric EQ---per channel. 

9. No auto tune--at all. None. Zero. zilch. 

10. Power connections that accept 10ga wire (or better 8ga). Totally not needed, but it is easier to have a distribution block that looks good with a 10ga wire coming out than anything smaller.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

*OK let me add some more based on what been said already.

I think the best method of design is to take a page out of Theta Digital Casablanca design. 

1) Make a single upgrade-able chassis. This will solve the buyers budget problem.

2) Design a main board that accepts adding cards & chips for hi demands processing and amplification. 

3) Design the chassis as a rack/skeleton type. This way the outer casing panels can be upgraded as the design on the amps changes.

A base upgrade-able DSP should come with just T/A, graphic 10 band eq, & a 3 way xover function. Price this from $350.00 to $400.00. The buyer can then upgrade the unit as their budget allows them to. 


I believe taking this route will solve the amount of input, output & type of connectivity dilemma, along with the internal hardware. Because in the end, the buyer will have a list of items to choose at the time of purchase. 
*


.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> This is what I would like to see Zapco improve upon the DSP-6 with (it is an awesome processor as is)
> 
> 1. Make it run cooler. You shouldn't need a window AC blowing directly on a processor. Remember some people live in "warm" climates---or they travel to South Mississippi which is 10 degrees warmer than Hell is reported to be.
> 
> ...


Agreed completely on this Andy. 

I will add this: 

1. Give it 10-12 channels of output as well as linkable.
2. 5.1 capable decoding would be great but the cost to license may be to high.
3. Make sure the software allows multiple outputs and inputs to be adjusted without having to close software to adjust another one.
4. Make sure you can still do group EQ with it also.

The one unit DSP wise that I would look at is the DBX pieces. If you could fit that DSP power into a decent sized 12v unit with more outputs you have a winner.IMO


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Davenow said:


> And keep it able to work with the current DRC control unit. Don't make us buy that over as well.


Absolutely!



Andy Jones said:


> 1. Make it run cooler. You shouldn't need a window AC blowing directly on a processor. Remember some people live in "warm" climates---or they travel to South Mississippi which is 10 degrees warmer than Hell is reported to be.
> 
> 3. Make the time alignment adjustments much much smaller. there should be a few zeros in there after the decimal. . .
> 
> ...


1. Definitely, sometimes i can make a BBQ party with it.

3. Correct, sometimes it's necessary to tune very fine, although i don't use any T/A right now...

4. As i say before I almost prefer this to T/A in fact, this would be a unique improvement for a processor

7-8-9. yes, yes and definitely no auto tune niet, non, ninguno.


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

I know this is a ridiculous long shot but what about interchangeable d/a converters. I know of some sound cards in the past that had this feature and it would be a great option for the people who constantly tweak. An option such as this would go a long way in setting your dsp apart from what is available and give you the capability to have multiple sales after the initial sale.


----------



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

Andy Jones said:


> This is what I would like to see Zapco improve upon the DSP-6 with (it is an awesome processor as is)
> 
> 1. Make it run cooler. You shouldn't need a window AC blowing directly on a processor. Remember some people live in "warm" climates---or they travel to South Mississippi which is 10 degrees warmer than Hell is reported to be.
> 
> ...


That covers most of my list. I'll comment on a few. 

1. They definitely need to handle heat better. A larger design with more heat sink would probably help, and solve item 6 at the same time. It would also allow some room for the 8-10 channels that everyone wants. 

3. This one is a must. It may sound crazy, but it can make a huge difference in certain situations. 

4. This one would be a dream come true. All pass filters would work if you have several types to select from. 

5. You can link them so that you can program from one PC connection, but I think everyone is asking for the ability to link two inputs from one unit to all outputs from multiple units. Going from outputs on unit 1 to inputs of unit 2 is not the way to do it. I have a few horror stories from doing that. 

8. Definitely want a 31 band parametric wheter I need it or not. To have the best of both, just add an option to select between graphic and parametric. It would really remain parametric, but load and lock the standard frequencies, and Q for those who don't want to deal with parametric parameters. 

The only things I would add to that list are:

11. Make the time alignment linkable. It would be nice to set the TA, then link the front stage outputs to delay the whole front stage together ( add or subtract some TA on the whole front stage ). You could use this to link the left/right tweet, mid, midbass so you can center things up a little easier.

12. Increase the maximum delay to 30-40 ms for those who want to play with rear fill. It would be nice to have a L-R or L+R mix for the same reasons ( could be used for center as well ). 

13. Definitely keep the symbilink. Just throw in some SLDIN.T's for the RCA crowd. 

14. Set up the presets so that you can switch between them with very little or no delay. This helps a lot while tuning. 

15. The software GUI is one of the best out there in my opinion. The only thing I might add to it is a seperate screen with level meters for all inputs/outputs to help with setting gains.

If built with all of the above features, I can't think of another car audio processor out there that could touch it. There's only a few pro audio processors that could touch it.


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

I also agree on the PC compatibility. Either through USB, or maybe even better, Ethernet. I'm sure the unit could produce a HTML web page, then there is no platform incompatibilities. Just log in like a router, although the ability to do real time adjustments vs having to hit save.

It would be nice to base a car PC on this, running XBMC or something.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Most important question ... Who are you and what is your affiliation with Zapco ? Not intended as being rude, just would like to know prior to sharing my experience and thoughts.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Most important question ... Who are you and what is your affiliation with Zapco ? Not intended as being rude, just would like to know prior to sharing my experience and thoughts.


Agreed since this is all "free" market research  Also how long would it take for our input/ideas to become available? Months? Years?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Not sure it's been said but I'd like to have a dual interaural headphone type mic setup (like the MS-8) with an RTA display in the remote and/or GUI. 

Kelvin


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> Most important question ... Who are you and what is your affiliation with Zapco ? Not intended as being rude, just would like to know prior to sharing my experience and thoughts.


Great question. I am a Zapco dealer in AZ and huge audio enthusiast and was talking to them about the new units and offered to start a thread for them. I gave them the link and have been in contact with them. They are reviewing all the ideas and have been very happy with the responses and input.


I will release a time frame, pictures, expected pricing and more information when it becomes available. This will be the first place it is released.

Thank you everybody for your input and ideas. This has been a very positive thread and very effective.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

My only request is if you have multiple color lights to choose from, make one of the choices green. Instead of just blue or red lol


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

Ttowncls said:


> 12. Increase the maximum delay to 30-40 ms for those who want to play with rear fill. It would be nice to have a L-R or L+R mix for the same reasons ( could be used for center as well ).


x2. Right now the only way to do this is by adding a miniDSP, and that's just a PITA.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just skimmed the first page, but here's my ideal DSP. some of these features are already on the current one. some aren't realistic, given the demand for quality 12v audio processing, and a large majority have already been mentioned:

symbilink and optical inputs, and make symbilink cables cheaper. seriously.
external power supply, include a mini distro area for fans, led's, etc. possibly include an integrated 20amp relay, or a socket to plug one in as well.
10 channels is fine
aux input, possibly two
micro-usb input for control and definitely android/iphone app.
quick checkbox to mute any channel
individual checkboxes to link any channels for simultaneous adjustment of eq/gain/phase/whatever.
0-180 phase adjustment on every channel in .5 or 1 degree increments
t/a with 1mm adjustments
optional remote sensor that allows the dsp to dynamically adjust t/a based on temperature and humidity in the car
keep the parametric eq, maybe up limit to 15 bands per channel in the dsp
sacrifice form factor for better cooling, possibly using an existing amplifier heatsink for a form factor. external ps could just be separate in the chassis, with proper noise filtering, etc to keep it isolated from the dsp.
optional factory integration module. eq leveling or at least eq display) as well as active filtering/impedance matching for crappy signals coming from IC amps. it would be great it it could store the curve for every volume level, from 0 to max, so you can adjust accordingly.

absolutely make the software a free download, with demo mode.
make software "laptop friendly", so you can easily navigate using just the keyboard:
pressing tab scrolls through options logically and sequentially
enter/spacebar selects/deselects eq band or checks/unchecks boxes
up/down boosts/cuts eq band, left/right widens/narrows the q
hotkeys allow quick jumps to sections/tasks performed (alt+s saves config, ctrl+z undoes change, alt+p jumps to phase selection, etc)
easy "at a glance" ui. one thing i like about the 3sixty and bitone is the initial look. have speaker locations and sizes on a car/truck layout (another customizable option) change and appear/disappear based on what channels are enabled and what you have assigned to each. always have the layout onscreen, even if it is a background, and options to show how many separate eq channels you want visible on the screen at once. what would be really great is a modular interface where you can drag and drop different settings boxes, like eq, phase, t/a, speaker layout, etc wherever you want on the screen and it auto fits them together.
text mode. this would show every setting you have configured in a numerical layout, that is also manually adjustable, and is essentially the core data that the gui is representing with the visible curves. this could also be printscreened or exported as a csv file for people to save, share, reference, etc.
right click anything on the screen for a quick description popup box and link to detailed help article for further explanation.

optional simple, small, flexibly mounted remote to select between inputs, quick select up to 4 presets, and left right toggles to scroll through all presets saved on the dsp.
optional larger remote piece to fully control dsp, with oled screen and basic graphic cues (think alpine's rux-c701 interface)

modular heatsink design, with anything other than the barebones unit optional, like external power supply, aux inputs, factory integration, etc. unit can be in one large heatsink, with modules added by removing the heatsink and appropriate blank out plates on the sides, or a configuration where modules are attached to the ends.

price point no higher than $900.


----------



## Technic (Oct 10, 2008)

- 8 high level inputs -sum and de-EQ OEM signals, 400W max level
- 8 low level inputs - RCA
- Toslink input
- AUX input
- 12 low level outputs - RCA, built-in line driver
- time-adjustable remote turn on and turn off output
- Auto-tune only for T/A, defeatable for manual T/A
- Center channel surround processing
- 31-band EQ per channel, parametric
- 6-48dB crossover slopes
- Android/iPhone/Laptop/Notebook control
- $800 MSRP


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

Schizm said:


> My only request is if you have multiple color lights to choose from, make one of the choices green. Instead of just blue or red lol


Just use RGB LEDs and put sliders in the settings to adjust color.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Things like a line driver should be an optional module to be purchased separately.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you everybody for your suggestions. Zapco has read all the comments and I will provide details as soon as they are available about the new product.


----------



## MrMoto (Aug 20, 2009)

Tnutt19 said:


> Thank you everybody for your suggestions. Zapco has read all the comments and I will provide details as soon as they are available about the new product.


Not sure how the audio industry works but if they are just now developing a new product it will be years before we see it. They need to make it better with more options than any other product to keep ahead of the game. Go way beyond any other product on or coming into the market.

I have noticed for over a month now Zapco says they are announcing some new news. Anyone know what it is or when they will announce it?


----------



## cyberdraven (Oct 28, 2009)

i would say:
1. more PEQ bands per channel (from 10 to say 31 bands).
2. atleast 8 channel outputs
3. steeper crossover up to 48db or 36db
4. complete phase control (can do 90 deg or 45 deg shift)
5. and the best of all...., a dolby processor for multi-media application


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

As promised this thread will give you inside information and all up to date information on the new DSP. I am able to tell everyone to get ready for something unreal! The quality of this thing is going to blow you away and be just what a lot have been waiting for! All the testing is going even better than expected for this early in the game and a true master piece is in the works. Information about the product will be released in about a month including a press release.

Just know that everyone at Zapco is working very hard on this project and it is going to be well worth the wait for those that are waiting, a big upgrade for those that are switching out processing, and a new best friend for any new or existing install.


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

How about pre-order special pricing for everyone who contributed?


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ludemandan said:


> How about pre-order special pricing for everyone who contributed?


Great idea! I will be also soon releasing those details too. 

Stay tuned


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Ludemandan said:


> How about pre-order special pricing for everyone who contributed?


x2 

I will be getting a new car in a few months and it will be a perfect time to install the Zapco DPS.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ludemandan said:


> How about pre-order special pricing for everyone who contributed?


x3

i just can't wait to play with this "true master piece"...


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Ludemandan said:


> How about pre-order special pricing for everyone who contributed?


X4, and you better hurry with this piece, I'm maybe a month away from buying a processor....(bitone?) a Zapco piece would great considering I'll be installing 3 Zapco amps shortly!....


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

This thread is very laugh-worthy - I honestly can't tell if some of you guys are serious


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

rcurley55 said:


> This thread is very laugh-worthy - I honestly can't tell if some of you guys are serious


x2


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hygrometer and thermometer on leads to be mounted inside the car. Set the t/a in distance, let he dsp actively adjust delay from there based on temperature and humidity inside the cabin.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

rcurley55 said:


> This thread is very laugh-worthy - I honestly can't tell if some of you guys are serious


I am not sure what your intentions are by this quote but this is a serious thread that was looking for real input, all input was appreciated and the final product is going to be spectacular. All I ask however is that we keep this a positive thread. How often do you actually have a manufacturer of a very high end and reputable company actually ask the DIY community what they want and then incorporate it? 

As for everybody else, the product is completed internally, we are just waiting on the finish of the outside/heat sink to be finished so the release is quickly approaching. For those interested pre order details will be listed in the very near future.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

So what features suggested by the diyma community are going to be utilized?


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

All the details about the product will be released shortly. As soon as I can I will release more information.


----------



## MrMoto (Aug 20, 2009)

Is Zapco going to release some new Comp amps at the same time? It would be cool if you could post some design drawings on what the product will look like.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

The new comp amps will be released after the new dsp, right now all resources are being focused to finish up this project. Pictures will be released shortly.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Seriously - I think I should have a beta, Ive supported ZAPCO al long time, Hook me up !!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ttowncls said:


> That covers most of my list. I'll comment on a few.
> 
> 1. They definitely need to handle heat better. A larger design with more heat sink would probably help, and solve item 6 at the same time. It would also allow some room for the 8-10 channels that everyone wants.
> 
> ...


Damn. You and Andy nailed it.


----------



## tornaido_3927 (Nov 23, 2009)

This may be a long shot (and I tried to read right through so as to not double up), but in addition to a DRC such as the one available for the DSP6 (which I like, a half DIN sized unit is MUCH more appealing to me than an odd sized piece like the Bitone has) maybe along the way somewhere for absolute control Zapco would be able to offer a source unit?

A proper high quality unit that we would expect from Zapco, something that would be able to connect to the DSP just as the DRC would but with the added ability to use it as a complete source with a digi output. Somewhat akin to the Pioneer HU and processor combo. I, like some others, do not want to control the processor with my phone or an external controller that I have to hide somewhere or somehow integrate into my dash so it doesn't look tacked on.

Just a thought, although I realize Zapco may not want to go that direction..


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey everybody here is the latest directly from Zapco on the dsp and new amp line. 


At Zapco…We hear you!

We would like to thank Troy for starting the thread on the new Zapco DSP series, and we want you to know that we are definitely listening. We are a small company in transition and do have to think long and hard about where we put development money. Where we are going to put it is in sound. What features will get our customers the most sound for the dollar?

Some of the stuff you asked for is out of the budget for this project because we want this piece to be something most serious audio fans can afford, but some will definitely be included. The biggest issue here is the GUI. What will it do and how will it do it. I’ll go direct to the bottom line. It’s the Zapco DPN GUI with extras. It will look and feel much like the one you’ve been using but we are adding some new features you have been asking for. You’ll have more control over the phase of each channel, you’ll have more choice in crossover slope, and you’ll have more features to make tuning easier, like direct muting. You will also have 8 channels of output, and you’ll more resolution on signal delay. We’re working on a smaller dash remote for the stand alone DSP that will be primarily a memory selector and a volume control….with a knob so you have direct volume control for the Analog and digital Aux ins. And, the network stays, so one screen sets all the amps in the system. There’s more but you’ll have to wait a while. On the amp front…The power ranges will stay the same but we’re looking at everything else to get the most of both performance and reliability. 

We think you’ll be very pleased. We’ll keep you updated.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

From the inside information that I have been given on top of that, I can tell you it is going to be tremendous bang for the buck, it will carry over the sound quality of the dsp 6 and just add to it, and the best part is it will not break the bank. It is definitely worth waiting for for those thinking of picking up a bitone or another processor. It will also be easier to use with other amplifiers that do not have symbilink while retaining the 0 ground noise that zapco users are accustomed too.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I believe it's been said before, but I'd like to see 10 chanels, to get 3 way active front, rears, center, and sub. also, i dont care if it self tunes, but auto T\A would be nice i hate doing T\A


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Tnutt19 said:


> Hey everybody here is the latest directly from Zapco on the dsp and new amp line.
> 
> 
> At Zapco…We hear you!
> ...



Sadness! 

One can only dream for 10 channels of output. I guess 14 post asking for 10 or more output was not enough ...................................... No need to replace my Bitone.





.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

What stops all of you from having 2 x New Zapco DSP? You'll have 16 channels of processing power... 

Kelvin


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

Gary Mac said:


> But here are some suggestions:
> 
> 1. Minimally 8 channels, but I could see how someone would want 3 -way front, 2-way center, rear and sub.
> 2. For OEM intergration, perhaps an external high-level input that can be purchased seperatly for those that need that function - but people that dont need it will not have to pay for it.
> ...


X2 on these. I really like the idea of an auto tune with user input customization. MAC OS support would be great as well. 

Plus, the standardized base chassis mold with modular plug-in / add-on features mentioned elsewhere. 

Kenreau


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

as someone who have installed gosh...well over 100 or more zapco DSP products...

and knowing a lil about the capacity of zapco and what i think may be reasonable to expect from a smaller company...

i would like to see:


everything the same as the current DSP6 except:


1. make it 8 channels

2. put a fan in it

3. get rid of the rather useless optical input

4. make the remote turn on circuit work and allow you to program in delay turn on and turn off


thats it...no oem integration, no high level inputs, no summing, no autotune, none of the stuff, just make a slightly improved version of the DSP6.

dont need better gui either, i have used so many and i think the zapco is still the easiest to comprehend and use...

no need for extra bands either IMO...if you can fix your driver with 10 bands of parametric eq with ONE db steps...then i think you need to make some other design and build changes.

to me, thats all i need and i think very reasonable for zapco to accomplish.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

How about stand alone voltage control too.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

several people asked about special pricing for providing input and support. After long consideration here is the program that will be offered shortly. 

Special Preorder pricing will be granted to a select amount. This will be strictly a first come first serve so you will need to act quick. The individuals who get this special pricing will be asked to post a review of the product after they receive it and have a chance to use it. This will give everybody a chance to talk about it and will provide unbiased reviews.

More details will be released shortly about this preorder as to price, quantity exc.. and also about the product.

Stay tuned...


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool... waiting for this opportunity!


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

mda185 said:


> Agree with 8-10 channels. I currently use DSP6 and DC1000.4 to get 10 channels. Would like the freedom to use smaller amps. Aux input definitely a must. Prefer it to have an optical input option for both Aux and main input. I think Symbilink is fine as long as there is a reasonably priced adapter to convert it to single ended RCA for those who need it. I find the old GUI to be very intuitive so no suggestions there other than to update it for newer operating systems and make it available without a big hassle.
> 
> Some of us buy Zapco equipment from the used market and we are still loyal customers. Why treat us as if we are second rate? The present policy of only providing support to original purchaser that bought your products from an authorized dealer is overly restrictive. I checked when I bought my Zapco equipment used to make sure it was purchased originally from an authorized dealer. Apparently, that does not matter.
> 
> Suggestion to offer a high end version with all bells and whistles and lower end version with reduced feature set is a good one. Just keep the price of the lower end unit well under $400 and you will reach two different market segments. IOW, offer an alternative to the Audio Control and RF products in their price bracket.


I agree.
You need to step up your game for support of existing equipment.
Customer service is the rock to build you company on.
If you treat us used buyers better we may round the corner to want the latest greatest.

10 channels please.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Although it was thought it would be a good idea to offer a presale of the item so that individuals could have a chance to try them out then post meaninful reviews this will no longer be possible. I am very sorry for those who were loyal and planning on this program. Unfortuantely several dealers were not unboard with this and felt it would be infringing their territories. I still can promise you this will be a great product and at a very competitive price. I would incourage everyone to still leave prompt feedback on the unit. 

This thread will still act as a gateway to express your ideas to Zapco and in return receive additional information when it is available.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

I really do not like saying that I will provide something then to go back on that. The goal of the presale was to give people an oportunity to read reviews about this product which would be provided from the limited amount of presales. Since I am only able to provide this in my area I would like to invite everyone that is able to visit my store in Gilbert, AZ or Phoenix, AZ and take apart in this promotion. Upon the release of the new DSP 8 my store will be offering a super discount upon the good faith that those that buy will post reviews and spread the word about this product. If you have any questions feel free to message me or email me at [email protected]

Thank you once again for all your support for this new product. Zapco is working very hard to release only the best products and to provide them at very competitive rates.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tnutt19 said:


> I really do not like saying that I will provide something then to go back on that. The goal of the presale was to give people an oportunity to read reviews about this product which would be provided from the limited amount of presales. Since I am only able to provide this in my area I would like to invite everyone that is able to visit my store in Gilbert, AZ or Phoenix, AZ and take apart in this promotion. Upon the release of the new DSP 8 my store will be offering a super discount upon the good faith that those that buy will post reviews and spread the word about this product. If you have any questions feel free to message me or email me at [email protected]
> 
> Thank you once again for all your support for this new product. Zapco is working very hard to release only the best products and to provide them at very competitive rates.


The very last part is one of the reasons I didn't even consider them actually. They are not reasonable in my opinon and noone in my area of Canada even carries them. They make good stuff - no doubt but it is usually priced far out of reach of even the average audiophile. In my instance, I have a Bit One.1 so this thing would have to be pretty sweet for me to even look at it. If it is as 'sweet' as you think it will be, any chance us ripped off Canadians can get in on this 'great deal' of yours. I am hopeful that this one will be what I have been looking for even if I have my doubts.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

james2266 said:


> The very last part is one of the reasons I didn't even consider them actually. They are not reasonable in my opinon and noone in my area of Canada even carries them. They make good stuff - no doubt but it is usually priced far out of reach of even the average audiophile. In my instance, I have a Bit One.1 so this thing would have to be pretty sweet for me to even look at it. If it is as 'sweet' as you think it will be, any chance us ripped off Canadians can get in on this 'great deal' of yours. I am hopeful that this one will be what I have been looking for even if I have my doubts.


Just imagine us Tahitian that have a 30% tax on the item price+shipping (shipping something from US is usually $100 minimum) 
So usually you take the price of an item and multiply it by 2  

Kelvin


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> as someone who have installed gosh...well over 100 or more zapco DSP products...
> 
> and knowing a lil about the capacity of zapco and what i think may be reasonable to expect from a smaller company...
> 
> ...


i think the optic is a good leave in, since one option with an optical can be easier with other gear like tablets, ipads, android tablets. i think optic should stay, and i realllly think they need those 8 channels to compete with the new stuff coming out, rocker fosgate is adding smart phone tunability into their new unit. but personaly yeah 8 channel is what pretty much everyone is craiving right now.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

eviling said:


> *i think the optic is a good leave in, since one option with an optical can be easier with other gear like tablets, ipads, android tablets. i think optic should stay,* and i realllly think they need those 8 channels to compete with the new stuff coming out, rocker fosgate is adding smart phone tunability into their new unit. but personaly yeah 8 channel is what pretty much everyone is craiving right now.


xxxx2


----------



## birmy (Aug 6, 2008)

Bump 

Release date? Of even just confirmation this is coming from Zapco?


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

If you read a little farther up their is confirmation, Release date can not be disclosed quite yet but I will fare to say the release is just around the corner.


----------



## birmy (Aug 6, 2008)

right around the corner? Could you guess a month? Is it going to be before 2012?

How about "Made in the USA"????

The reason I asked about the Made in the USA:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...advanced/46255-amplifiers-still-made-u-s.html


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the interest, all the information your are looking for will be released soon enough. I have already disclosed to much. It is expected to have all this information released very shortly and yes the unit will be worth every minuted waited and dollar spent.


----------



## birmy (Aug 6, 2008)

I am waiting


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

birmy said:


> I am waiting



Me too...


----------



## birmy (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## birmy (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by birmy 
I am waiting 

Me too... 



Kenreau said:


> Me too...


Only crickets chirping for weeks on end...

so, how do you define "soon"???

I'm ready and need to pull the trigger on something before Thanksgiving.

Kenreau


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't wait either!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

subwoofery said:


> Just imagine us Tahitian that have a 30% tax on the item price+shipping (shipping something from US is usually $100 minimum)
> So usually you take the price of an item and multiply it by 2
> 
> Kelvin


Hey kelvin,

I've seen this post at least a few times and I just realized. You LIVE in tahiti! That's the price you pay for living in paradise! Hehe

Though I'm really just kidding with you...this idea may work: find people planning on vacationing in Tahiti or thinking about somewhere near (convince those who don't know where, to choose Tahiti!) to bring you your gear! Lol


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Schizm said:


> Hey kelvin,
> 
> I've seen this post at least a few times and I just realized. You LIVE in tahiti! That's the price you pay for living in paradise! Hehe
> 
> Though I'm really just kidding with you...this idea may work: find people planning on vacationing in Tahiti or thinking about somewhere near (convince those who don't know where, to choose Tahiti!) to bring you your gear! Lol


When people check for air fare tickets, hotel, car rental, activities and such ; they usually choose another destination than Tahiti for holidays... It's THAT expensive...  

Kelvin


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh man i can only imagine! But I don't even feel like visiting Hawaii and its relatively close and cheap lol

Now new Zealand I would still think about lol. Love me some kiwi accent!


----------



## birmy (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

06-27-2011 


Tnutt19 said:


> The purpose of this thread is to find out what everyone would like to see in the new Zapco DSP processor.
> 
> A few examples of what we would like to know is if you prefer traditional RCA inputs or if you like the symbilink that it currently uses?
> 
> ...


Well if Zapco will not build a unit with the number of channels people want.
Go the other way.
Build four channel linkable units?
With Symbilink snd RCA inputs same as your Amps.
Seems like around $450.00 a unit.

But i am really thinking Zapco may be about dead so maybe i should just move along.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

I see optical and coax digital input as a must. I like the idea of the small linkable units. That way people can make a system with as many or as few channels as they want.

I absolutely LOVE my Zapco DC Ref amps and would hate for them to be dead as you say. I think for SQ people they have a real future.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Zapcos new processor. $400 retail price


* I'm in love............Again.*


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone have pics of the GUI page by page?


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Symbilink?


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

underdog said:


> Symbilink?


I don't see any Symbilink there. This is clearly a piece aimed at those without Zapco amps. Straight competition with the Bit One by the looks of it.

Man I hope this thing has more adjustability than the DC Ref amps. Things like: more than 1kHz steps for crossover points, and maybe include a 31 band EQ.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

fahrfrompuken said:


> I don't see any Symbilink there. This is clearly a piece aimed at those without Zapco amps. Straight competition with the Bit One by the looks of it.
> 
> Man I hope this thing has more adjustability than the DC Ref amps. Things like: more than 1kHz steps for crossover points, and maybe include a 31 band EQ.


You are aware that you can type in whatever you want for a crossover point? Your not limited to the predetermined selections on the software.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

nar93da said:


> You are aware that you can type in whatever you want for a crossover point? Your not limited to the predetermined selections on the software.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


Do you mean for crossover points or for EQ?


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Do you mean for crossover points or for EQ?


You can do it for both. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Fantastic price point! I may go with this over a Bit Ten. Gonna wait for some reviews first.


----------



## tornaido_3927 (Nov 23, 2009)

fahrfrompuken said:


> Do you mean for crossover points or for EQ?


Yep both, you can select ANY point down to the accuracy of a single Hz.

Your crossover can be for example 2000Hz, 2001Hz, 2002Hz, etc on the DC amps.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

underdog said:


> Symbilink?


Licensing cost. That's one way they were able to lower the price.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

wow, 429$ just moved this to the top of my list!
same gui as the dsp-6?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump. Wanna know more about this.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Haven't seen it but heard there was info on zapco's Facebook page. Imdontndomfacebook so I can't confirm...


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Was looking for detailed info on it.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone have info or updates on release date?


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have not seen any either, I tried calling Zapco to ask for a date but the guy said he didn't know


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's some pics of the software that i took in SBN. According to one of the reps it will available for sale at the end of next month.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

nepl29 said:


> Here's some pics of the software that i took in SBN. According to one of the reps it will available for sale at the end of next month.


I'm so SOLD on this already. Tried contacting Zapco last week for Sybilink Balanced Upgrades as oppose to RCA Ins/Outs, still no response.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Miam miam, i want to try it.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

It would be an improvement if there was a release date.


----------

